# Titanicus



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Just finished Titanicus this morning and found it to be a thoroughly effective account of Engine-Warfare. Abnetts style of threading several story arcs into an overall tapestry is, as always, a pleasure to read. What did everyone else think of the novel, was it a worthy depiction of the Mechanicum? 

Also, the concept of a Mexican Standoff with Titans is one of the coolest and tense moments I've read in a fair while. Tarantinoesque pulling tension to breaking point. 

L.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, It looks intresting. I haven't read it but I mean to after I've read the _Founding._ Is it a standalone or does it have to be read in order with Gaunt's Ghosts?


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

No, it's a complete standalone, doesn't even build on established material a la "Double Eagle". Well worth a read, although once you're done with The Founding your gonna find it difficult to fight off the urge to read The Saint and The Lost straight away .

L.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Heh, yeah, I haven't got either of the other omnibuses but yeah, I'll defiantly read Titanicus and try and pick up the omnibuses when I've got enough money and read all my other books (_Rynn's World, Blood Angles Omnibus, Eisenhorn Omnibus, Legion, Mechanicum_ and _Tales of Heresy_).


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Depending on your tastes..... especially if you're a fan intrigue and detective styles, you should find Eisenhorn one of, if not _the_ best book published by the Black Library. It's my personal favourite book, and not just out of the BL.

L.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I am currently in the middle of reading this one (along with Salamander) and am enjoying it so far...in a way it kind of reminds of "Mechanicum" from the HH series and the Knights of Cydonia and how they fought the corrupted Dark Mechanicum and their corrupted Titans at the beginning of the Horus saga.
Dan Abnett continues to be one of my favorite Warhammer 40k Novel Authors


----------

